# Clarks Summit, PA - 6yr old Sable Female - Zella



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Zella is an approximately 6 year old petite, sable female. She is very nice dog and walked well on leash, she even tried to grab the leash and walk herself. At one point she did tug the leash in the other direction but was easily redirected. Zella's ears were filthy and she kept shaking her head so it is possible that she has an infection in at least one of her ears.

Griffin Pond Animal Shelter Adoption Hours Noon-4:30, 7 Days!
967 Griffin Pond Rd
South Abington Twp, PA 18411
Phone 570-586-3700


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Same shelter that has Dutch and Simba - they usually don't put GSD's on the adoption floor. 
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

Sadly true Anja1Blue (once in a great while though)


----------

